
Trudeau 'very concerned' over third Canadian detained in China - cmurf
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46613591
======
nutcracker46
The Chinese can be extremely picky about paperwork when it suits them. It
suits them when an ass must be covered or when an adversary must be punished.

You can look at food safety, construction, land seizure, or fake products for
examples of companies and people in authority being "flexible" on rules.
Schools try to "work the rules" too, but they won't let a Canadian slide under
the wire.

